# RB7500 RAVENWEST BASS



## bass9864 (Apr 20, 2008)

Anybody have any experience with these basses? How do they sound? Is the string spacing condusive to slapping? Warranty service? How is the action and adjustability? How do they compare to the Conklin GTBD7 and GT7?
Thanks


----------



## shupe13 (May 19, 2008)

I've never played a Ravenwest bass, but I have played their guitars. IMO though they (guitars) are neat, they aren't worth the price. Once again, IMO the guitars compared to a custom builders first, maybe needs more practice or attention to detail. I remember the inlays on the fret boards (all 3 guitars) seemed unfinished or sloppy maybe? Even the finishes seemed rough. I can't imagine them comparing to or surpassing Conklin quality no matter the price range.

The guitars I played were set up well and sounded great. The visuals were a turn off. For the money they should be fire.


----------

